# Pecan Waffles



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

These waffles evolved from a very simple pancake recipe I developed to help my kids learn to cook. We called that recipe "1, 1, 1," because there was one of everything: 1 cup of flour, 1 cup of milk, 1 egg, 1 tsp of baking powder, and so on. At the same time, my mother-in-law liked "hearty" pancakes with a variety of home ground flours and other additions that were tasty but incredibly heavy. My son had a big thing for the "bacon-bit" waffles served by a local coffee shop, more for the little crunchy surprise than the bacon itself. Well, they all came together. A light recipe with a little corn meal for taste and texture, pecans instead of bacon, and very simple proportions.

*PECAN WAFFLES*

_*Ingredients:*_

1-1/2 cup flour
1-1/2 tbs corn meal
1-1/2 tsp double acting baking powder
1 pinch baking soda
1 tbs sugar
2 cups (about) buttermilk
1 tbs molasses
2 eggs
2 tbs melted butter
2 tsp vanilla extract
1/4 cup chopped pecans

_*Equipment:*_
We all have our favorite waffle makers. My favorite is a Belgian style iron, because the extra surface area you get with the deep indentations, gives a crisp texture that contrasts nicely with the slight grit from the corn meal. Also, Belgian waffles, for some unknown reason, seem lighter.

Stove top waffle irons are very cool as well.

_*Technique:*_
Preheat your electric waffle iron until hot. If using an "over the burner" iron, preheat over medium heat. After the iron is hot, grease it if necessary (recipe has enough butter to be fairly "non-stick" on its own).

Measure the flour, baking powder, and soda, mix with a fork, then sift into a bowl. Add the corn meal, sugar and pecans, then mix with a fork. In a separate bowl, beat the eggs and incorporate the buttermilk. Add the melted butter, then the vanilla and mix. Add the liquid ingredients to the dry, and mix with a French wire whisk until smooth.

Measure and pour the batter on the iron as appropriate for the iron. Waffles are done when steam production slows dramatically.

Remove waffle from iron and serve traditionally, with butter and syrup. Real maple syrup is absolutely magic with the corn and pecans, but you can use what you like. Garnish with fruit, best bacon, and if you're feeling very self-indulgent, a poached egg.

BDL

PS. _This recipe is my original creation. If you want to share it, you may do so only on condition that you attribute it to me, Boar D. Laze, do not alter it, nor use it for profit. It is also on my blog Cook Food Good, posted here._


----------



## cward3 (Oct 3, 2010)

This sounds like a great recipe! While I was reading it I actually stopped to make sure that I still have my belgian waffle maker around because my mouth was watering and I didn't want to continue reading unless I knew I could try it! I have all of these ingredients except for the buttermilk so I will be picking that up tomorrow when I do my shopping. I'm hoping that this turns out to be even half as good as it sounds! I'm not a very good cook, which is why I'm on here looking - but I do believe I can hold my own with the waffle maker! We'll see tomorrow! Thanks for the blog info too - I'll have to check it out.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks, CWard.  I'm looking forward to your results almost as much as you are.  Don't keep me in suspense.

BDL


----------



## rainlove20 (Oct 6, 2010)

I'm gonna try this one at home..... The recipe is really great and helpful


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks Rain.  Please let me know how it works for you either here or at the blog.

BDL


----------



## lauriewood (Oct 5, 2010)

I made these this morning with the bacon added - they were absolutely delicious - Thanks!!


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

(As my Tante Zelda would say)_ Laurie dollink_,

So glad you liked it. You are very welcome.

BDL


----------

